# Molds and copyright?



## SunRiseArts (Feb 12, 2017)

Not sure where to post  this, so I figure I ask here.

I found these super cool silicone ice molds.  Some of them are for ice cubes.  I love making bath fizzies with them and paint them with mica.

I guess that if they are for self enjoyment is ok, but what if I want to make a gift?.  Or sell a couple at a craft fair?  Would that be permitted? Or would that be a violation of copyright?

I wonder what you all think.  Because if the molds are for sale, would not it be ok to make crafts and such with them?  just curious.

I have an embroidery machine that has Disney designs. So I am guessing it would be like the same principle.

Any input is much appreciated.  :mrgreen:


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 12, 2017)

Licensed molds etc can't be used for selling.  Personal use is just fine though.


----------



## SheLion (Feb 12, 2017)

If it is a mold of a licensed design or character (Minions, Frozen, etc.) then I don't think you can sell. But if it's just a generic mold (a horse, a flower, etc) then you can sell them.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes they are frozen and Jack skellington, so I guess no.   Not that I sell my products.  Seldom, someone asks me for an gift order.

They look so cool, though.  How about posting pictures here?  Would that be ok?


----------



## Susie (Feb 13, 2017)

As long as you are not posting pictures as part of commercial enterprise, then it should be OK.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 13, 2017)

Everyone is correct, but no one is going to go to the expense of suing a small business and first you have to get caught. We have sold lego type soaps for years which were made from a generic mold, but look just like legos. If you get a cease and desist order stop selling them. 

Licensed fabric is the same way, unless you have permission to sell items made from licensed fabrics legally you cannot, but how many items do you see at craft fairs selling aprons, etc from sports licensed fabrics. 

If you get told to quit, quit. On the other with molds I would think it is a fine line, when they make and license these molds you know they have to figure many of the produced items would be sold, at least on a small scale. This is only my opinion and not a recommendation...


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 14, 2017)

I personally don't like that idea. Not that the theory is faulty, but deliberately choosing to do the wrong thing because I would be unlikely to be caught and would not face too much hassle if I was is for me not an excuse to break the law in that way. 

If we take this and put it in to context of that woman plagiarizing Susan at swifty-monkey, we would be astounded if her reasoning was along these lines. We would tell her it is wrong to make money from the work of others without their permission for you to do so. 

Now, using them at home or gifting them is something else entirely. You're not making money from them. As Carolyn said, the moulds were made to be used, after all. But I would certainly never sell those soaps in any way


----------



## LilyJo (Feb 14, 2017)

As an aside I know from other forums that Disney, Marvel etc do regular trawls of Etsy and ebay (amongst others) and get shops/sites taken down.  Not the offending item alone but the whole site.

Disney especially is very diligent and just because someone hasnt been caught it doesnt mean that they wont be - the ramifications could be much bigger than just stopping selling that one item. I am aware of a UK based seller who lost her house fighting a Disney case.

As far as I am aware if its a generic mould then there wouldnt be a problem but if its of a licenced character (Lego, Disney, Marvel etc) they usually have an angel policy that prohibits making and selling anything for profit or even for charity.  As an example Disney produce paper cutting dies and their angel policy in the UK says that they cannot be used other than for giving to family - not even friends! Not sold for profit, not sold for charity and not given to people as gifts; other than for close family.


----------

